# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  şeyh Sait yani ingiliz

## iputisamo

*şeyh Sait yani İngiliz Kürtleri ve bir de tabi Türk Kürtleri*ğ.......Hasan Demir

1925 yılında, "Din elden gidiyor" deyip, "Bir Türk öldürmekle yetmiş gavur öldürmüş kadar sevaba gireceksiniz!" diye motive ettiği adamlarıyla genç Türkiye Cumhuriyeti''ne isyan eden şeyh Sait, nice ocaklar söndürüp nice canlar yaktıktan sonra bastırılan isyanın ardından 46 adamı ile birlikte Diyarbakır''da idam edilmişti.

İşte o şeyh Sait''in torunu Abdülmelik Fırat son dönemlerde sık sık televizyonlara çıkıp dedesinin başaramadığını başarmak için adım atmışlara kendince yol haritaları çiziyor, "şeyh Sait ve arkadaşları Kürtlerin önderidir. Kürt davası için öldüler. Bugün olmazsa yarın, yarın olmazsa öbür gün, bir gün mutlaka o şehitler için büyük bir abide yapılacaktır" gibi sözlerle, devlet ve Cumhuriyete meydan okumayı sürdürüyor.

Peki, işin aslı ne?

Meselenin bugününü ve geleceğini tahmin edebilmek için tarihe kısa bir yolculuk yapmak gibi bir mecburiyetimiz var.

üünküğ

İnsanoğlu geleceğini öğrenmek için falcıya gider. Oysa, herkesin geleceği kendi geçmişindedir. üalıştıysan, dürüstsen tok ve dik; beslenmene dikkat ettin, spor yaptın ve zararlı yiyecek içeceklerden uzak durduysan sağlıklı ve dinç; tövbeye sarıldın, haram ve günahlarda ısrarı sürdürmedin, ibadetlerinde ihmalkar olmadıysan, müminsindir.

Milletler de tıpkı insanlar gibidir.

Hangi millet geleceğini öğrenmek istiyorsa geçmişine bakmalıdır. Yani her milletin kahini, kendi geçmişidir. 

Bu düşünceyle 1925 yılında "Din elden gidiyor!" diyerek isyan eden Abdülmelik Fırat''ın dedesi şeyh Sait''i tuttuk tarihe sorduk.

Kendisi Nakşibendi tarikatının büyüklerinden sayılıyor. Türkçe ve Arapçayı çok iyi bildiği, sır değil. Sayısını kendinin bile bilmediği koyun sürülerini otlatabilmek için Erzurum''un Hınıs kazasına taşınmış, şavşar bölgesinin zengin mer''alarında beslediği koyun sürülerini satmak için sık sık gittiği Halep''te, Kürt Teali Cemiyeti azaları ve Bedirhan aşireti uzantıları ile dostluk kurmuş. Buradan aldığı telkinlerle oğlu Ali Rıza''yı birkaç defa İstanbul''a göndermiş, Osmanlı''da Ayan Reisliği ve şÃ»rayı Devlet Riyaseti makamlarını işgal etmiş Seyyid Abdülkadir''le görüşmesini istemişğ

şeyh Sait''in koyunlarını satmak için gittiği Halep''te irtibat kurduğu Kürt Teali Cemiyeti''ni ve oradaki Bedirhanları artık herkes biliyor. O günün Kürt önderleri de bugünkü Kürt Der''ciler gibi İngilizlere dilekçeler vererek, biz bir Kürt devleti kurmak istiyoruz, yardımcı olun diyorlardı. Peki şey Sait''in, oğlu Rıza''yı İstanbul''a defalarca gönderip fikirlerinden feyiz aldığı Seyyid Abdülkadir kimdi? 

Onu da İstanbul''daki İngiliz Yüksek Komiseri Amiral Caltrhorpe''anın 1919 yılı Nisan ayının 22''sinde Londra''ya, yani kendi Dışişleri Bakanlığı''na çektiği "gizli" tel yazısından öğreniyoruz. Bu "gizli" yazıyla ortaya çıktığı gibi, Seyit Abdülkadir efendi, Osmanlı''nın kendisine sunduğu nimetlere nankörlük ediyor, 15 nisan 1919''da İngiliz Yüksek Komiserliği başçevirmeni Andrew Ryan''la görüşüp, ondan kendilerine İngiliz güdümü altında bir ''üzerk Kürdistan'' kurmaları için destek talebinde bulunuyor, İngiliz Yüksek Komiseri Caltrhop da bu isteği Londra''ya bildiriyorduğ

Yani şey Sait 1925 yılında "Din elden gidiyor" derken yalan söylüyordu. O, kökü asgariden 1919''larda İngilizler marifetiyle ''üzerk Kürdistan'' peşinde koşan Kürt Teali Cemiyeti ve Seyit Abdülkadir''lerin davasını güdüyor, İngilizler de 1925''lerde, Türkiye''nin Musul''daki haklarını gasp etmek için şey Sait''in bu hırsını bir güzel kullanıyorlardı.

Tarihe bakmaya devam edelimğ

1920''de, yani Türk milleti işgal altındaki İstanbul''dan umudunu kesmiş, bir, var yahut yok olma mücadelesini bin bir imkansızlıkla sürdürmek için çırpınırken Damat Ferit''in, şeyh Sait''in feyiz aldığı Seyid Abdülkadir''i, Atatürk''ü öldürtmek ve Kuvayaı Milliye''yi çökertmek için devreye sokmuş olduğunu da, yine o gün İstanbul''da İngiliz Yüksek Komiseri olarak görev yapan Amiral Robeck''in 19 Mayıs 1920 tarihli "İngiliz Gizli İstihbarat Raporu"nda görüyoruz.

Bitmediğ

Yine, şeyh Sait''in ilham aldığı Seyid Abdülkadir hakkında İngiliz Yüksek Komiseri Sir Horaci Rumbold 1920 yılının sonlarında, Aralık 29''da Dışişleri Bakanı Lord Gurzon''a gönderdiği yazıyla, siyasi memur Andrew Ryan''ın, "Mustafa Kemal''in eylemlerine karşı koymak amacıyla Kürt öğlerini kullanmak, Majeste Kıral Yönetiminin politikasının bir kısmını oluşturursa, bunda, İstanbul''daki Kürt ileri gelenleri bir rol oynayabilir; ama oldukça bölünmüş bir durumdadırlar. Seyid Abdülkadir ve belki de Bedirhan ailesinin kimi üyeleri dışında, buradaki Kürtler pek güvenilmeyecek kadar Türk geleneklerinden esinlenmektedirler" demiş olduğunu öğreniyor, irkiliyoruz..

Gördünüz mü?..

İşte şeyh Sait''in koyunlarını satmak için uğradığı Kürt Teali Cemiyet''inin Halep''teki kolu bu Bedirhan ailesidir ve oğlunu göndererek feyz aldığı Seyid Abdulkadir de işte böyle İngiliz''in mutemet adamıdırğ

Ya öteki Kürtler?

"üteki Kürtler" İngiliz''in güvenmediği işte o "Türk geleneklerinden etkilenmiş Kürtler" yani dış güçlerin oyuncağı olmayı içine sindiremeyen Kürtlerğ

şimdi, bu şeyh Sait mi şehit!

Ve bugün ve yarın aynı izi takip edenler, yani İngiliz MI5 ajanlarını
şemdinli''ye sokanlar mı şehit sayılacaklar yani!..
.................................................. .....................................
*şeyh Sait son nefesinde samimi duygularını dillendirdi:"Anlaşıldı ki Türkiye kıyamete kadar İslam''ı koruyacakğ"*


"Din elden gidiyor!" diyerek, Sevr''i bin bir zorlukla yırtıp atmış, dünyada hür bir tek İslam ülkesi kalmamışken İngiliz''inden Fransız''ına, İtalyan''ından Yunan ve Ermeni''sine kadar müstevli Haçlı ve maşalarına diz çöktürmüş genç Türkiye Cumhuriyeti''ne isyan eden şeyh Sait pek çok can yakıp yüzlerce ocak söndürdükten sonra isyanı yargılanmış ve idam edilmiştirğ

Dünkü yazımızda şeyh Sait''in 5 oğlu olduğunu, bunlardan birini İstanbul''u işgal etmiş İngilizlerden, "Bizi Osmanlılardan kurtar!" ricalarında bulunan Seyit Abdülkadir''e gönderdiğini söylemiştik. Yine o dönemlerde şeyh Sait beş oğlundan bir diğerini de Irak''ta bulunan ve Sevr''in hayata geçmesi için çırpınan Irak''taki Kürt liderlere göndermiştir. Ayrıca o Kürt liderlerden

Daha 1907''de Kürt aşiret liderleri, şeyh olarak bilinenler şeyh Nur Muhammed Birkani''nin evinde toplandılar. Toplantıda Abdusselam Barzani de vardı. Toplantıda vardıkları kararı, "1- Kürt dilinin bütün Kürt bölgelerinde resmi dil olması; 2.üğrenim dilinin Kürtçe olması; 3.Kürdistan''daki Yönetici ve memurların Kürt olması; 4.Devletin resmi dini İslam olduğundan İslam hukukunun uygulanması; 5.Vergi sisteminin olduğu gibi muhafazası, ancak toplanan paranın Kürdistan''da okul ve yol yapımı için kullanması" şeklinde, Bab-ı üli''ye beş madde halinde bir telgrafla bildirdilerğ

Yani Osmanlı yok olmamak için cihad fetvaları ile bütün Müslümanlardan medet umarken, Müslüman bildiğimiz kimi şeyhler ve bazı aşiretler post derdindeydiler. 

şeyh Sait''in bu unsurlar ve devamları ile irtibatı ta o zamanlardandı.

Osmanlı''nın can çekiştiği bu dönemde Musul ve çevresinde isyanın liderliğine soyunan Ahmet Barzani, o meşhur Mustafa Barzani''yi Muş''a kadar gönderdi. Osmanlı Meclis-i Mebusan üyesi olmasına rağmen İngilizler''den "Bağımsız bir Kürdistan" talebinde bulunan şeyh Abdülkadir de kalkıp Muşa''a geldi ve girişilecek bir isyanda nasıl birlikte hareket edilebiliriz diye uzun uzadıya konuştular. 

Bu görüşmede bir kişi daha vardı, o kimdi peki?

Tabii ki Sevr''i yırtıp attıktan, müstevliyi denize döktükten sonra kurulan genç Türkiye Cumhuriyeti''ne karşı 1925''te, "Din elden gidiyor!" diyerek isyan başlatan şeyh Sait''ten başkası değildi buğ Zaten bugün bu konularda tarih ve biyografi yazan Kürtçü yazarların bir kısmı Birinci Cihan Harbi döneminde bazı Kürt lider ve grupların tıpkı Ermeniler gibi hareket ettikleri, mensubu bulundukları din kardeşleri Osmanlı''nın zaferini değil, bölünüp parçalanmasını ve bu parçalanmadan nimetlenmeyi düşündüklerini itiraf etmektedirler. İşte bazen İngilizler, bazen Fransızlar ve Amerikalılar bu unsurlarla hareket etmişlerdir. İngiliz belgeleri, Haçlıların müstevli emellerine hizmet etmeyen Kürtleri ise, "Türkleşmişler" diye belgelerine not düşmüşlerdir. 

Oysa asıl düşülmesi gereken not, Halife''nin ordusuna karşı İngiliz''in kurşunu haline gelmiş unsurlar için "Hıristiyanlaşmışlar" olmalı değil miydi? O gün olanlar bugün olanlara ne kadar da benziyor öyle değil mi?

Her neyseğ

Osmanlı yedi düvelle cebelleşirken kimi yerde İngiliz''den, kimi yerde Fransız, kimi yerde ABD''den umutlanan Kürtlerin bölücü unsurları başarısızlıkla sonuçlanan birkaç isyan denemesinde bulundular. 

Birinci Cihan Harbi sonu Osmanlı yıkıldı, Türkleri tarihten silmek isteyen Haçlılar ve onlara destek çıkan unsurlar Kuvayı Milliye ruhu ile denize dökülüp Sevr yırtıldı, Lozan gerçekleştirildi. 


şeyh Sait''in isyanı işte bütün bu hadiselerden sonra, son bir denemedir ve işin içinde asla "Dinin elden gitmesi" falan yoktu, yoktur. 


Bunun böyle olduğunu bizzat şeyh Sait, idam sehpasına giderken vicdanının sesine uyarak itiraf etmiştir.

Merkezi Diyarbakır''da olan Birinci Umumi Müfettişi Dr. İbrahim Tali''nin anlattıklarını şöyle özetleyebiliri: şeyh Sait ve idam hükmü giymiş arkadaşları Diyarbakır Cezaevi''nin Siverek kapısından çıkarılırlar. Karşılarında az sonra sallanacakları idam sehpaları vardır. Bir insan yaptığı işten dolayı idam hükmü giymişse o insanın o anda söyledikleri yalan olabilir mi? O anda onu başka türlü konuşturacak hangi korku, hangi endişe olabilir? şeyh Sait idam sehpasına giderken Kolordu Komutanı General Mürsel, sorar:

"- Din kalktı diyorsun, namazını kılmıyor muydun? Camilerde ezan okunmuyor muydu?"

şeyh Sait ibadetine kimsenin karışmadığını, ezan okunduğunu itiraf ettikten sonra aynen şunları söyler:

"- Ahmet Zihni Bey''in Fütühat-ı İslamiye''sinde yazılıdır. Mehdi''nin hurucunda Türkler üç yüz bin asker vereceklerdir. Anlaşıldı ki Türkiye, kıyamete kadar İslam''ı koruyacakğ"

Mehdi hadisesi tartışmalı, ayrı bir konudur. Amma şeyh Sait''in idam sehpasına doğru yürürken söylediği bu sözlerde bir riya aramak vicdanla bağdaşır mı? 

Nitekim şeyh Sait bir müddet düşünür ve başını eğer, son sözlerini söyler:

"- Fena yaptıkğ Bundan sonra iyi olur inşallahğ" 

Keşke ibret alınsa, keşke fenalıklar tekrar ediliyor olmasağ

.................................................. .................................
*şeyh Sait''in altın hırsı Kürt kökenli Cemal Kutay''ın kitabında*

Dünkü yazımızda şeyh Sait''in :

"-Ahmet Zihni Bey''in ''Fütühat-ı İslamiye''sinde yazılıdır. Mehdi''nin hurucunda Türkler üç yüz bin asker vereceklerdir. Anlaşılıyor ki Türkiye, kıyamete kadar İslamiyet''i koruyacaktır ğ" dedikten sonra, idam sehpasına doğru yürürken, "-Fena yaptıkğ Bundan sonra iyi olur inşallah.." diyerek pişmanlığını dile getirdiğini sizlerle paylaşmıştık.

Bu satırların "idam gecesi" notlarını tutmuş Diyarbakır Birinci Umum Müfettişi Dr. İbrahim Tali''ye ait olduğunu da belirtmiştik. İbrahim Tali''nin notlarında şeriat için ayaklandığını iddia eden şeyh Sait için ilginç bir bölüm daha var, isterseniz o bölümü de birlikte okuyalım:

"şeyh Sait hücresinde hapishane müdürü Osman''la görüşüyordu. Fakat ahret işleriyle değil, dünya işleriyle meşguldü. Arkasında bırakacağı altınların hırsı gözlerini bürümüş, kimseyi tanımıyordu. Vasiyetnamesini yazdı, paralarını teslim etti, hücredeki gazetecileri de şahit gösterdi: ''-Bu paraları evlatlarıma teslim ediniz''!"

Dr. İbrahim Tali''nin idam edilecek olanların koğuştaki durumunu resmeden satırları şöyle devam ediyor:

"- Her kafadan bir ses çıkıyordu. Kırk altı mahkÃ»m durmadan dolaşıyordu. Heriflerin müstekreh hırsı, alabildiğine boşanmıştı. Dini, Allah''ı, evlatlarını, ailelerini unutmuşlar, paralarını, ağırlıklarını, tabakalarını gizlemeğe çalışıyorlardı. Yağma ettikleri paraları yiyemediklerinden dolayı birbirleriyle dertleşiyorlardı."

Tali, hadiseyi böyle anlatıyor. 

Her bakımdan ibret verici, acı bir durum.

şimdi diyebilirsiniz ki, Dr. İbrahim Tali bunları yazmış olabilir. Peki Tali nasıl bir insan? Yani sözüne güvenilir biri mi? 

Bir kere Tali''nin notlarında, odada gazetecilerin olduğu da belirtiliyor. Sonra Tali''nin yazdıklarına ne o gece orada olan onlarca kişiden ve ne de gazetecilerden bugüne kadar bir itiraz gelmiş değil. Tali''nin nasıl bir insan olduğunu ise biz tarihçi Cemal Kutay''ın, "Rahmetli, samimi, kanatlarını sakınmadan söyleyebilen, bilhassa faziletli ve müşfik bir insandı. Kendisinden öncekilerin ve sonrakilerden bazılarının hiç de müsbet hatırlamamasından zevk duyulmayan hatıraları arasında, Merhum İbrahim Tali Bey''in önce şark''da, sonra da Trakya''da bıraktığı müsbet izler, şahsiyeti için güzel bir vediadır" satırlarından öğreniyoruz.

Yani şeyh Sait''in son dakikalarına kalemi ile şahitlik eden Dr. İbrahim Tali''nin dürüst bir insan olduğuna itiraz düşen bir kayıt yok, doğruluğunu tasdik eden en büyük şahit ise Cemal Kutay. Zaten şeyh Sait''in iki gündür yayınladığımız "hata yaptığını" itirafı ve "Türkleri İslamiyet''i kıyamete kadar koruyacak kavim" olarak gösteren samimi duyguları da Cemal Kutay''ın, "Türkiye İstiklal ve Hürriyet Mücadeleleri Tarihi" isimli kitabının 19 cildinde, 11381-83-84 ve 85''inci sayfalarında yazılı.

O zaman da, şöyle bir şüphe uyanabilir:

"- Cemal Kutay bir Kürt düşmanı olamaz mı?"

İşte bu mümkün değil.

Hatırlarsanız konu ile ilgili ilk yazımızda şeyh Sait''in bir koyun tüccarı olduğunu ve koyunlarını satmak için zaman zaman şam''a gittiğini ve orada Osmanlı''ya isyan ettikleri için mecburi iskana tabi tutulmuş Bedirhan aşiretinin ileri gelenleri ile görüşerek, Osmanlı yedi düvele karşı var yahut yok olma mücadelesi verdiği o yıllarda isyan ve ayrı bir devlet peşinde koşmasına sebep olan düşüncelerin bir kısmını işte o Bedirhanlardan aldığını kısaca not düşmüştük. İşte Cemal Kutay bu Bedirhanlardanğ

Gerçekten de öyleğ

1925 yılında "Din elden gidiyor" çığlığı ile isyan başlatan şeyh Sait''in idam olacağı gece söylediklerini kitabına, bu notları yazanın namusuna kefil olarak alan Cemal Kutay''ın isyancı Kürt aşireti Bedirhanlardan olduğunu da Musa Anter''in "Hatıralarım" isimli eserinin 1''inci cildinden öğreniyoruz. Anter, Bedirhan Paşa''nın 27 oğlundan hayatta kalmış tek oğlu Murat Bey''le 1942''de İstanbul''da görüşmüş.

şeyh Sait''in de akıl hocalarından Bedirhan ailesinin torunu Murat, Musa Anter''e bakınız neler anlatmış:

"- Bedirhan ailesi maalesef üçe bölündü. Bir kısmımız memur olduk; anti-politik olduk. Birçok ağabeyim paşa, hakim, vali oldular ve zamanın hükümetlerine yamandılar. Bir kısmı da ananevi Kürtlük ve Kürtçülüklerini sürdürdüler. Kamuran ve Celadet gibi. Bazı yeğenlerim de Atatürk''e yamandılar. Hatta biri çok yakını ve maarif bakanı oldu; Vasıf üınar gibi. (..) Ancak Tahir ağabeyimin çocukları, her nasılsa, bu üınar''ın dışında kaldılar. Onlar da Kutay soyadını aldılar. İşte bu Cemal ve Kenan Kutay oradan geliyor."

şeyh Sait''in son dakikalarında, yani bir insanın en samimi anlarında söylediklerini eserinde nakleden Cemal Kutay niye bir Kürt düşmanı olsun ki! O da şey Sait''in akıl hocalarından isyancı Bedirhan aşiretine mensup. O bir tarihçi ve köklerini herhalde sizden bizden daha iyi bilen biriğ

Torun Abdülmelik Fırat''ın "şehit"lik iddiasında bulunduğu şeyh Sait, bu şeyh Saitğ 1925''te Atatürk Cumhuriyeti''ne karşı "Din elden gidiyor" diye ayaklanan o ve Bedirhan Sülalesi''nin bir kısmı Halifelik döneminde de Osmanlı''ya kılıç çekmişlerğ

Hadi "şehit" diye bir kısım insanları kandırdınız diyelim. Peki, Allah (c.c.)''a ne diyeceksiniz? 

Barzani''nin adamları Haçlı askerleri ile Telafer''de Müslüman katlederken ölünce şehit mi oluyor yani?..

----------


## bozok

şEYH SAİT KİMİN EMRİNDEYDİ?  


*Necdet SEVİNü
MüdafaiHukuk
19 Ağustos 2005 



ğİngilizler hesabına devlete isyan ederek Musul-Kerkük vilayetlerinin elimizden çıkmasına sebep olan bir asinin kahraman ilan edildiğindenğ bahsetmiştim. Bu asi, hala ğAtatürkğe haddini bildirmeye kalkan bir İslam mücahidiğ  olarak yutturulmak istenen şeyh Saitğti.

Ne hallere düşürüldüğümüzü arz edebilmek için bir kez daha kaydetmeliyim ki, birçok vilayetimizi işgal ederek devleti büyük badirelere sürüklemekle kalmayıp, yüzlerce Mehmetçiğin de şehadetine sebep olan bu bölücü asi, idamının 80. yıldönümünde Diyarbakır Ulu Cami önünde devlete meydan okunarak anıldı. Türklüğe sövüldü! Türk Devletiğne sövüldü! Atatürkğe dil uzatıldı. Ve her zaman olduğu gibi bu kudurganlar hakkında soruşturma bile açılmadı!

Yukarıda şeyh Saitğin ğİngilizler hesabına çalıştığındanğ bahsetmiştik. 

şeyh Sait ayaklanmasını takip eden günlerde Bağdatğtaki Fransız Yüksek Komiserliğiğnden Parisğe 40 sayfalık bir rapor gönderilmiştir. Ortadoğuğda çatışan İngiliz-Fransız menfaatlerini ve İngilizlerin Kürtlerle olan ilişkisini özetleyen bu raporun 25. sayfasında şu ifadeleri okuyoruz.

ğğşeyh Sait 1918 yılından beri, amacı İngiliz mandası altında bir Kürt devleti kurmak olan İstanbul Kürt komitesiğne bağlı olarak çalışmaktadır. şeyh Sait 1919 yılında Kürdistan bağımsızlığı Türk Komitesi lideri Abdullah Djendel Bey tarafından İngilizlerin Kürt politikasında temel unsur olan Binbaşı Noel ile ilişkiye geçirildi.ğ

1919ğda İstanbulğdaki İngiliz Elçiliği Müsteşarı olan Hohler, Sir. E. Tılleyğe yolladığı değerlendirmede bu Binbaşı Noelğin Kürt şefleriyle görüştüğünden ve onun bir ğKürt Lavrensğiğ olabileceğinden bahsetmektedir.

Yukarıdaki Fransız raporunda adı geçen İstanbulğdaki Kürt Komitesiğnin başkanı Seyid Abdülkadirğdir. İstanbulğdaki İngiliz yüksek komiseri Amiral Robeckğin, 26 Mart 1920ğde Dışişleri Bakanı Lort Gurzonğa gönderdiği raporda bu Seyit Abdülkadirğin kim olduğu  şöyle açıklanmaktadır:

ğ-Seyit Abdülkadir ile Parisğteki Kürt delegesi şerif Paşa emrinizdedir!ğ

Ya şeyh Sait kimin emrindedir?

Fransızların raporunda ifade edildiği gibi; İngilizlerin emrindedir!

Kaldı ki,  ğayaklanma bölgesinde çok sayıda İngiliz ajanı bulunduğundanğ  bahsedilen raporda şeyh Saitğin ayrıca İngiltereğnin Halep Konsolosu ile irtibat halinde  olduğu da açıklanmaktadır.

İşte Diyarbakırğda anılan ve İslam mücahidi olarak tanıtılan adam böyle bir adamdır!

üyleyse işin inde İngiliz parmağı mı var?

Olabilir! Amerikan parmağı da olabilir!

Bu yazıyı Hohlerğin 27 Ağustos 1919ğda Londrağya gönderdiği şifredeki, bir cümleyle bitirmeliyiz:

 -Kürt sorununa verdiğimiz önem Mezopotamya bakımındandır, Kürtlerin ve Ermenilerin durumları beni hiç ilgilendirmez! *

----------


## bozok

"şeyh Sait" 


*Hayrullah AKIN İSTANBUL, 
29 Mart 2006 üarşamba 
Heddam.com


İngiltere ve "şeyh Sait"  eliyle Genç Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin sırtına vurulmuş bir büyük hançer.. "Tekrarı yaşatılmak istenen bir ihanetin" BAşI!.  


İSYAN üNCESİ ANADOLU'DAKİ DURUM

şeyh Sait, Elazığ'ın Palu kazasından ve Nakşibendi tarikatının büyüklerindendi. Palu'da büyük koyun sürülerine yetecek kadar meralar bulunamayınca Erzurum'un Hınıs kazasına yerleşti. Dini istismar ederek, çevrede oldukça tanınmış ve sözü geçen biri oldu. Suriye ile ticaret yaptığından, sık sık oraya giderdi. Zenginliği ve tarikat ileri geleni oluşu ve feodal bir düzen içindeki ağalık sıfatı ile Kürtler üzerinde oldukça etkili idi. 

Cumhuriyetin ilanından bir süre önce dağılmış olan Kürt Teali İslam Cemiyeti ileri gelenlerinden, Seyit Abdülkadir , Ceyranlı , Hüsman , Halit, Hacı Musa ve eski Mebuslardan Yusuf Ziya ve ailelerinin katıldığı gizli bir komite kurarak , Kürdistan bağımsızlığı için çalışmalarını sürdürdü. Yusuf Ziya'nın aracılığı ile Hınıs'ta oturan şeyh Sait ve ailesi de örgüte katıldı. 

Bu gelişmeleri yakından izleyen İngiltere, elçiliğinin çeşitli kaynaklarından edindiği bilgileri, düzenli olarak elde ediyordu. 

Bölgede bir ayaklanma çıkartmak ve bu yolda Musul konusundaki isteklerini Türkiye'ye kabul ettirmek amacında olan İngilizler, Nasturi'leri kışkırtarak bir ayaklanma çıkmasını hazırladılar. 

İngilizlerin kışkırtması ve yönetiminde çıkan Nasturi ayaklanmasına karşı, o günün çok güç şartları içinde yapılan bastırma girişimleri kesin sonuca ulaşamadı. Ayaklananların çoğu sınır dışına kaçtılar .İngilizlerin, Musul sorunu için açtıkları bu olay , siyasi ve askeri çok çetin çalışmalar sonucunda taraflarca kabul edilen sınırın gerisine çekilmekle sona ermiş kabul edildi. Bu ayaklanmada, İngilizler asileri desteklemekle kalmayıp, uçakları ile de saldırılara katıldılar . 

Kürt İstiklal Komitesi üyelerinden ve eski Mebuslardan Yusuf Ziya, Musa ve Cibranlı Halit beyler ve bazı arkadaşları 1924 yılında çıkan Nasturi ayaklanması dolayısıyla tutuklanmış ve mahkum olmuşlardı. Bu arada şeyh Sait'in tanıklığına gerek duyularak Bitlis Harp Divanına çağrılmıştı. Bu durum şeyh Sait'i kuşkulandırdığından; yaşlı ve hasta olduğunu ileri sürerek , ifadesini bulunduğu yerde alınmasını istedi. Harp Divanı bu isteği kabul etti. İfadesi Hınıs'ta alındı. Kuşku içinde olan şeyh Sait, oğlunu İstanbul'a yolladı. Bir yandan Bitlis Harp Divanının, kendisi hakkında görüşlerini adamları aracılığıyla araştırırken; diğer yandan Diyarbakır, üapakçur, Ergani ve Genç dolaylarında bir ay kadar dolaştıktan sonra, 13 şubat 1925'te Piran köyüne gelerek kardeşinin evine yerleşti. 

Bu arada İstanbul'da, örgüt mensupları kendisine İngiliz ajanı süsü veren bir Türk polisi ile görüştüler. İngiltere'nin, çıkacak bir ayaklanma sonunda kurulacak Kürdistan'ı maddi ve manevi yönden desteklemesi isteklerini ve programını şöyle belirtmişlerdi : 

1- İngiltere, Kürt Emirliği 'nin kurulmasını destekleyecek ve koruyacak. 

2- 1926 yılında başlayacak ayaklanmanın ilk hedefi, Diyarbakır'ı ele geçirip, Musul sınırında İngilizlerle ilişki sağlamaktır. 

3- Kurulacak Kürt Emaretine Akdeniz'e çıkış sağlanacak. 

4- Emaretin başına Seyit Abdülkadir getirilecek. 

5- Diyarbakır ele geçtikten sonra, İngiltere her çeşit para ve silah yardımı yapacaktı. 

Program bu kadar değildi. Doğuda ayaklanma çıkınca, Batı Anadolu 'da ve İstanbul'da da Hilafetçi ayaklanmalar çıkartılacak, Ankara iki ateş arasında kalacak ve Vahdettin İstanbul'a gelecekti. 

Yapılan propagandalar '' Cumhuriyet Yasaları ile İslamiyet'in, dinin, namaz, oruç, kuran, nikah, ırz ve namusun kalkacağı bütün aşiret ağalarının ve hocaların Ankara ' ya sürülecekleri ve bunlardan, yasalara uymayanların denize atılacağı'' şeklinde olup halkı devlete karşı ayaklanmaya kışkırtıyordu. Cibranlı Halit ve adamları da Hükümete haber verilmesini engelliyorlardı. Durumu Atatürk'e ilk kez duyuranlar Varto'da oturan Hornek aşireti oldu. 1924'te Erzurum depremi sebebiyle Erzurum'a gelen Atatürk'e bilgi verildi. O da Cibranlı Halit'in yakalanması için ilgilileri uyardı. Erzurum'a gelmiş olan Yusuf Ziya tutuklandı ve Bitlis Harp Divanına yollandı. Suçunu kabul etti ve Cibranlı Halit, Hasananlı Halit, şeyh Sait ve Hacı Musa'nın adını açıkladı. Hacı Musa hemen tutuklandı. Fakat aşiretlerinin ayaklanmaması için Hacı Musa ve bazı tutuklular serbest bırakıldı. 

Bu arada şeyh' in oğlu da İstanbul ve Suriye'de çeşitli kişilerle görüşmüştü. Eğer bir ayaklanma çıkarsa 'Cemiyet-i Akvam' a haber vereceklerini ve asker bulunmadığı için aşiretlerin yöreyi kolayca ele geçirebileceklerini söyledi. Bundan sonra dini bir ayaklanma fetvası hazırlandı. Cumhuriyetin ve Mustafa Kemal'in dinsizliği, din kurallarına aykırı davrandıkları ileri sürüldükten sonra, mal ve canlarının helal olduğu belirtiliyordu. 

şEYH SAİT İSYANI

şeyh Sait yakalandıktan sonra yandaşları ile birlikte İsyan Bölgesi İstiklal Mahkemesi'ne verildi.

İstiklal Mahkemesi asilerin idamına karar verdi ve bu bir gün sonra gerçekleşti. 
Yörede, ayaklanma hazırlıkları ve propaganda için dolaşarak kardeşinin Piran'daki evine yerleşmiş olan şeyh Sait burada, jandarmanın beş suçluyu yakalayıp götürmek istemesi yüzünden çıkan silahlı çatışma üzerine, planlarından önce ayaklanmak zorunda kaldı. 

Palu'da ayaklanmaya başlayan şeyh Sait önce Tunceli'nin merkezi Darahini'yi ele geçirmek istedi ve bu amaçla yolda iken kendisine, Paro Oğlu ümer ağa komutasında Butyanlı, Fakih Hasan Oğlu Abdülhamit'in komutasında Mıstanlı, ümer Oğlu Haydar komutasında Tavaslı, Molla Ahmet komutasında Silvanlı aşiretleri katıldılar. 16 şubat 1925'te Darahini'ye saldırdılar. şehir yağmalanırken, Ziraat Bankası'na da el konuldu. Durumu Ankara'ya bildiren öğretmen Mehmet Zeki, şeyh Sait'le iş birliği yapan Tunceli Valisi, üapakçur Kaymakamı ve Hakim Bağdatlı Rıza'nın telkinleri ile önce hapis sonrada şehit edildi. Asiler,- 1-üapakçur, 2-Muş, 3- Diyarbakır olmak üzere üç kola ayrıldılar. şeyh Sait Diyarbakır'ı alacaktı. 21 şubat' ta ilk kez ordu birlikleri ile karşılaşıldı ve bir alayı geri çekilmek zorunda bıraktılar. Yarbay Cemil Bey komutasında ki bir süvari alayını ise, pusuya düşürüp esir aldılar. Ellerinde yeşil bayrak ve kuranlarla ilerleyen asilere halk karşı koymuyor ve çoğu kez yardım ediyordu. 

Halkın ve eşrafın direnmemesi ve askerin bir kısmının kaçması sonucu, komutan Osman Bey'in bütün çabalarına rağmen, 2 şubat günü Elazığ asilerin eline geçti ve yağma edildi. Halk ancak bundan sonra gerçekle yüz yüze geldi. 5 Mayıs 1925'te Malatya Gazetesi'nin bu konudaki yayını etkili oldu ve yer yer direnmeler başladı. Diğer yandan şeyh Abdullah Muş cephesini tutarak, Varto'yu aldı ve Erzurum'a doğru ilerlemeye başladı. Ergani, Piran olayından hemen sonra asilerin eline geçmişti. Ergani ve Eğil yörelerindeki şeyh ve ağaları da ayaklandırmayı başaran şeyh Sait, 7 Mart ' ta dört yönden Diyarbakır'a saldırdı. Kuzey cephesinde surlar dışında yapılan savunmayla asiler püskürtüldü. Güney cephesinde ise içeriden de yardım gören asiler şehre girdiler. Fakat, General Mürsel'in asiler üzerine süvari kuvvetleri yollaması sonucu, baskına uğrayan asiler 8 Mart' ta ilk kez yenilerek kaçtılar 

Ayaklanma ile ilgili ilk bilgiler 16 şubat 1925'te gazetelerde yer aldı. Ayaklanma, küçük bir eşkıya olayı olarak gösterildiğinden ve suçluların yakında yakalanacakları ileri sürüldüğünden, kamu oyunda etkisi olmadı. Bakanlar Kurulu Toplantısında İç İşleri Bakanı Recep Bey , Piran olayı hakkında bilgi verdi ve bölgedeki güvenlik kuvvetleri ve uçaklarla olayın bastırılacağını belirtti. Olayda İngiliz etkisi olduğu görüşü ileri sürüldü. İngiliz etkisinin bulunduğu ve ayaklanmanın bastırılmasında uçaklarında kullanılacağının açıklanması, olayın basit olmadığını gösteriyordu.

Olayın yakından izleyen Mustafa Kemal, İstanbul'da Heybeli adada dinlenmekte olan İsmet Paşa' ya, hemen Ankara'ya gelmesini bildirdi. İsmet Paşa 20 şubat 1925'te Ankara'ya hareket etti.21 şubat' ta Ankara'ya varan İsmet Paşa, istasyonda Mustafa Kemal ve bazı bakanlarca karşılandı ve doğru üankaya 'ya gidildi. 

Bu esnada hükümet içinde münakaşalar olmuş ve İç İşleri Bakanı istifa etmişti. Recep Bey ayaklanmayı daha endişeli bir hava içinde karşılayarak, baş vekilden fazla ciddiye aldığı için itilafa düşmüşlerdi .Bu arada Başbakan Fethi Bey istifa etmişti. İsmet İnÃ´nü bu olayı kitabında şÃ´yle anlatıyor .'' Bu günlerde Halk Partisi meclis grubu bir toplantı yaptı. Hükümet Başkanı ayaklanma hakkında izahat verdi. Hadise üzerine geniş gÃ´rüşmeler oldu. Ben geçen yılın 22 Kasım ' ın da başbakanlıktan ayrılmıştım. Fakat parti genel başkan vekilliği sıfatını muhafaza ediyordu. Bu sıfatla müzakerelere bende katıldım ve hadiseye nasıl baktığımı anlattım. Gruptaki hadiseler sertleştikçe hükümetin durumu güçleşiyordu. Bunun üzerine Fethi Bey istifa etti. Bundan sonra Atatürk hükümet teşkili vazifesini bana verdi. 3 Mart' ta hükümet programını mecliste okuyarak güven oyu aldık.''  

Hükümet programında iki husus gÃ´ze çarpıyordu. Bunlar seferberlik ilan etmek ve Takriri Sükun kanunu çıkarmak. Bu kanunu işletebilmek için iki İstiklal Mahkemesi kurulacaktı. Biri şarkta çalışacak, birinin merkezi Ankara'da olacaktı. 

Takriri Sükun kanunu iki maddeden oluşuyordu : 

1 -Hükümet lüzum gÃ´rdüğü taktirde suçluları İstiklal mahkemesine verebilecek. 

2-İstiklal Mahkemesi davaları kendi kanunları ile süratle yürütecek. İsyan BÃ´lgesi İstiklal Mahkemesi Aşağıdaki gibi oluşuyordu:

Reis : Mahzar Müfit Bey 
Müdde-i Umumi : Ahmet Süreyya bey 
üye : Ali Saip 
üye : Lütfi Müfit 
Yedek : Avni Doğan Bey 
Ankara İstiklal Mahkemesi Aşağıdaki gibi oluşuyordu: 
Reis : Ali Bey ( üetin Kaya ) 
Müdde-i Umumi : Necip Ali Bey 
üye : Kılıç Ali 
üye : Ali Bey 
Yedek : Raşit Galip Bey 


İSYANIN BASTIRILMASI

Bir gece Mustafa Kemal üankaya'da, İsmet Paşa, Fevzi üakmak ve ikinci başkan Kazım Paşalarla ayaklanmanın bastırılması için alınacak önlemleri görüşmek üzere toplandılar . Hazırlanan plana göre ayaklanma bölgesi büyük askeri kuvvetlerle sarılacak, harekat Erzurum, Erzincan, Sivas, Diyarbakır, Mardin üzerinden yollanacak birliklerce ve hava kuvvetleri desteği ile yapılacaktı. 

Mardin ve Diyarbakır'a gönderilecek birlik, araç ve malzemenin güney demir yollarından gönderilmesi gerekiyordu. Bu demir yollarının bir kısmının geçtiği Suriye Fransa Mandasında olup, Lozan ' da kabul edilmiş olan Ankara Antlaşması gereğince Türkiye bu demir yollarından asker taşıma hakkına önceden Fransa 'ya bildirmesi şartı ile sahipti. Bu sebeple Türkiye, Paris elçiliği aracılığı ile Fransa Hükümetine bir nota vererek şeyh Sait ayaklanması dolayısıyla demir yolundan asker yollanacağını bildirdi. Fransa bu isteği uygun buldu. Fakat, İngiltere'nin Paris elçiliği durum hakkında bilgi isteyerek, asker naklini geciktirici bir girişimde bulundu. Bu davranışı bile İngiltere'nin bu ayaklanma arkasında olduğu görüşünü kuvvetlendiriyordu. 

Ordu birlikleri Erzurum, Mardin, Diyarbakır ve Malatya bölgelerinde yığınağını yaparken, şeyh Sait'te Diyarbakır üzerine yürümüş ve 7-8 Mart 1925'te yenilgiye uğramıştı. Ayaklanmanın güneye doğru yolu tıkanmış ve asileri çembere alma ihtimali doğmuştu. şeyh Sait Dersim ve Muş yöresi ağalarını da ayaklanmaya çağırdı ise de; şeriat ve hilafet adına yapılan bu hareket, özellikle Diyarbakır yenilgisinden sonra ilgi görmedi. 9 Mart' ta Diyarbakır'a gelen bazı İngiliz silah fabrikaları katalogları ve mektupların üzerinde 'Kürdistan Kraliyeti Harbiye Bakanlığı ' yazısının bulunması, Diyarbakır'ın şeyh Sait'in eline geçmesinin en önemli adım olduğunu gösteriyor  ve İngiltere'nin olayı desteklediği kanısını kuvvetlendiriyordu. 

Diyarbakır yenilgisi ayaklanmanın dönüm noktası oldu, Seferber edilmiş kuvvetlerle 10 Mart' ta Diyarbakır çevresi asilerden temizlendi, 14 Mart' ta şeyh Sait'in oğullarından birinin Varto'da yapılan çatışmada öldüğü bildirildi, 16 Mart' ta seferber edilen subaylara ve askere ikişer maaş avans ödenmesi kanunu ve 23 Mart' ta da, sıkı yönetimin bir ay uzatılması kabul edildi, 

Yığınaklarını tamamlayan ordu birlikleri 26 Mart' tan itibaren Varto, Elazığ ve Diyarbakır üzerinden karşı harekata başladı. Asiler dört yönden kuşatıldılar, Düzenli bir şekilde çembere alınarak Irak, İran ve Suriye'ye kaçmaları önlendi. 31 Mart' ta Diyarbakır ve Elazığ'dan gelen kuvvetler birleşerek şeyh Sait'in karargahının bulunduğu Hani'ye girdiler. 2 Nisan da kuşatmanın son bölümü de tamamlanınca asiler ve ana kuvvetler arasında çatışma başladı. Nisan' da Palu, Silvan ve Piran ele geçti. Bütün asiler Tunceli yönünde kaçmaya başladılar, 

Geçtikçe artan başarılı harekat sonunda, ayaklanma Nisan ayı ortasında tamamı ile bastırıldı ve şeyh Sait ele geçti. Bu durum, hükümetin 15 Nisan tarihli resmi bildirgesi ile açıklandı. 

Ayaklanmanın bastırılmasından sonra ilk iş olarak merkezi Diyarbakır'da olmak üzere bir genel müfettişlik kuruldu.

şeyh Sait yakalandıktan sonra yandaşları ile birlikte İsyan Bölgesi İstiklal Mahkemesi'ne verildi.

İstiklal Mahkemesi asilerin idamına karar verdi ve bu bir gün sonra gerçekleşti.


İSYANIN KRONOLOJİSİ

16 şubat 1925 - şeyh Saitğe bağlı isyancılar Tunceli ilinin merkezi Darahiniğyi alarak kasabayı yağmaladı.

21 şubat 1925 - Bazı doğu illerinde sıkıyönetim ilan edildi.

16 şubat 1925 - şeyh Saitğe bağlı isyancılar Tunceli ilinin merkezi Darahiniğyi alarak kasabayı yağmaladı.

21 şubat 1925 - Bazı doğu illerinde sıkıyönetim ilan edildi.

21 şubat 1925 - şeyh Saitğe bağlı isyancılar Kıs ovasında hükümet kuvvetleriyle çarpıştı.

24 şubat 1925 - şeyh Saitğe bağlı isyancılar Elazığğı ele geçirdi.

25 şubat 1925 - Hıyanet-i Vataniye Kanunuğnda ğDinin politikaya alet edilemeyeceği ve bu suçun da vatan hıyaneti sayılacağığna ilişkin değişiklik yapıldı.

26 şubat 1925 - şeyh Saitğe bağlı isyancılar Haniğyi işgal etti.

7 Mart 1925 - şeyh Saitğe bağlı isyancılar Diyarbakır üzerine hücuma geçti.

8 Mart 1925 - Diyarbakırğda Mürsel Paşa komutasındaki ordu birlikleri şeyh Saitğe bağlı isyancıları dağıttı. 

4 Mart 1925 - Hükümete geniş yetkiler veren Takrir-i SükÃ»n Kanunu kabul edildi.

4 Mart 1925 - TBMM isyan bölgesinde ve Ankarağda birer İstiklal Mahkemesi kurulmasına karar verdi. 

23 Mart 1925 - Doğu illerinin bir bölümünde ilan edilen sıkıyönetim 1 ay daha uzatıldı. 

25 Mart 1925 - şeyh Saitğe bağlı isyancılar Silvanğı ele geçirdi.

31 Mart 1925 - İsyan bölgesinde Divan-ı Harpğçe verilen idam cezalarının ayrıca onay gerektirmeden yerine getirilmesi hakkındaki kanun kabul edildi. 

31 Mart 1925 - Ordu birlikleri Lice ve Silvanğı ele geçirdi.

12 Nisan 1925 - İsyanın başı şeyh Sait yakalandı.

20 Nisan 1925 - Bazı doğu illerindeki sıkıyönetim 7 ay uzatıldı.

29 Haziran 1925 - Doğu İstiklal Mahkemesiğnce ölüm cezasına çarptırılan şeyh Sait ve isyanı yönetenler idam edildi.
*

----------

